# ETec ignition housing



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thought I would share this with fellow Microskiffers. I do like my Etec, cranks up every time, but am a little disappointed in the ignition housing. The thing is completely plastic. Not sure if every manufacturer’s housing is plastic, but over time the hex inset has cracked and the entire ignition assembly rotates. See pics. Replacement housing $65 bucks. Cost is not an issue, it’s the fact of being in the boonies and having to mess with a cracked housing...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just an example of how to keep the weight down.

Leave it off and your wallet will be $65 heavier and the motor will be 14 oz's lighter.

Yes, that is bad especially because it is out in the sun all the time.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Hate mine as well. Waiting for it to break. So far so good but have spun it multiple times and had to tighten to in the field. Never happened at an inopertune moment though. BRP did a number of CHEAP things. Oh well...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have the exact same housing - but I'm not using the key switch socket portion on the binnacle- my ignition switch is a flush mount unit about a foot away... You actually do have a few choices other than that BRP binnacle mount - but any other way you go it will be quite a bit more money... that will make a $65 replacement part look like quite a bargain....

Since I'm in hard commercial service (and have been running E-Tecs now for 13 years exclusively -on my third one, long out of warranty and a bit over 2000 hours...) each just hooked up to existing wiring harness and shifter I've been pleased with the durability of that unit... Particularly since the metal underneath it is head and shoulders better than the older shifters that could actually rot out (corrode away) on you... 

By the way if I needed to keep running with that unit (while waiting for a new cover...) I'd simple use five minute epoxy (or JB Weld) to secure the right size stainless fender washer up inside the cover (one that the switch would fit up into...) then glue a second fender washer on the outside - epoxying it in place as well then mount the switch in the built up opening and secure it in place with the nut that came with it... 

But that's just me... and you do what's needed to be able to earn a payday...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The Tohatsu housing isn't much better. It likes to pop off so no obvious reason. At least my key is on the dash and not on the controls.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hopefully I can get another 6 years, lol. Hindsight is 100% but lesson learned.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yamaha is pretty good on key ignition design. Combined fifteen years still working.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Hopefully I can get another 6 years, lol. Hindsight is 100% but lesson learned.


Why don't you drag it over here and let's figure out how we can remount it.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Will do, Duck and thanks!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Get a new one and reinforce from backside if possible with six-10 epoxy


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If I had enough free time on my hands I'd consider moving the key to the dash. Better yet, delete the key all together and install a push button. Since I picked up my skiff they key has never left the ignition.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree depends on free time and Ducknut. In the interim I’ve got the part and am going to just install because I have to go fishing. 

Anyone else this happens to the part number is 5007487. This will save you at least 1/2 a day from trying to explain what you need to a dealer. Lol.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Get a new one and reinforce from backside if possible with six-10 epoxy



plastic housing....epoxy....


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> If I had enough free time on my hands I'd consider moving the key to the dash. Better yet, delete the key all together and install a push button. Since I picked up my skiff they key has never left the ignition.




need a little more,than just a "push button"...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

predacious said:


> plastic housing....epoxy....


Sure. Many plastic parts have a rib type structure on the back side. Can’t say this piece does. Filling it in may provide support preventing future movement and cracking. You might try Gflex as well. Light sanding or grinding with dremmel if needed. Almost any part made has a failure point and can be improved. If you want to keep the original part, have another idea?.....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's why I recommended reinforcing the ignition switch opening with large SS fender washers on each side of the plastic - then epoxy both sides and allow it to cure out before re-installing the switch. And, of course, before gluing those washers into place make sure to drill them out just enough to allow the ignition switch to be installed afterwards... Do it properly and you'd never know a repair was done...

By the way BRP (and I'm sure every other maker...) has an ignition panel you can buy if you choose not to use the plastic binnacle cover (that has has broken out in this instance) to mount your ignition switch... You can mount that separate unit anywhere you wish - on top of your console, on the side, etc. and you'll still have that factory ignition switch when you're done.... That's what I did -all those years ago when I first rigged the skiff in the late eighties... Once or twice I've replaced the ignition switch - but the panel has stood the test of time and hard, hard use...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

You guys should have never gotten this thread going. Mine gave up the ghost a couple of days ago. My dealer had one in stock and I was able to install without losing any time on the water. I may take Larry's advise and take it apart again and put some SS washers on it. Seems prudent. I got four years of almost 300 days a year use out the first one though stock.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Having the same issue. 60 HP Etec, less than a year old, with 25 hours on the motor and my housing is already cracked and the ignition needs constant attention or it spins in circles. Huge disappointment.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

predacious said:


> need a little more,than just a "push button"...


Do you? The ignition is just a 12v switch and a momentary on/off. It's definitely not a security feature.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

timogleason said:


> You guys should have never gotten this thread going. Mine gave up the ghost a couple of days ago. My dealer had one in stock and I was able to install without losing any time on the water. I may take Larry's advise and take it apart again and put some SS washers on it. Seems prudent. I got four years of almost 300 days a year use out the first one though stock.


Sorry man! Lol.


----------

